
Show HN: Symphosis–Streamlining Resources - narulakeshav
https://symphosis.com/
======
narulakeshav
Hey there, I am Keshav, the creator of Symphosis. I have been working on a
small project and I wanted to share and get feedback from this community.

My goal with Symphosis is to streamline knowledge & resources. It's a way for
a kid in Kentucky to learn about Startups or a college student to learn about
Cryptocurrency or UX.

I built this because people usually ask me resources for Design, UX, and JS
and so I thought if I could build a repository of my favorite hand-picked
resources that I can easily share with anyone, it would be a great way to
streamline resources.

I would appreciate any feedback to improve this and ways I can expand this
idea! Thank you!

